# TURINABOL



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

ANYONE TRYED PRO.CHEM.LABORATORIES TURINABOL ???

ROUND GREEN PILLS 10MG ?

IM NOT RATING THEM ATM IN 3RD WEEK AT 50MG A DAY AND AS THINGS ARE GOING I WOULD SAY SAVE THE BUCKS :thumbup1:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Omega321 said:


> ANYONE TRYED PRO.CHEM.LABORATORIES TURINABOL ???
> 
> ROUND GREEN PILLS 10MG ?
> 
> IM NOT RATING THEM ATM IN 3RD WEEK *AT 50MG A DAY AND AS THINGS ARE GOING I WOULD SAY SAVE THE BUCKS* :thumbup1:


so would i at that dose.


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

andysutils said:


> so would i at that dose.


SO WHAT DOSE DO YOU RECOMMEND PUTTING IT UP TOO?

CHEERS


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Omega321 said:


> SO WHAT DOSE DO YOU RECOMMEND PUTTING IT UP TOO?
> 
> CHEERS


I ran it at 80mg and had good results and a bit of bacne.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

andysutils said:


> so would i at that dose.


 :lol: , just what i was going to say.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Take the caps lock off as well and up the dose,worms feed on 50mg day


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

what dose is recommended? 80mg?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Around that yes.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

cheers mate considering using tbol or anavar, not sure what to get yet as i dont really get on with orals but i like the sound of these 2 compounds.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Personally i rate var very highly over most compounds...need to run it at 100mg to get the real benefits....becomes an expensive job but pumps and decent tissue gain is a big plus.


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

CHEERSS GUYS 80MG A DAY IT IS

YEAH GETTING A FEW PIMPLES ON MY BACK TOO AT 50MG

CAPS ARE ON AS ON A BROKEN IPHONE , NO HARM MENT


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

If just done 80mg a day for 10 weeks, I think I'm right in saying you ten to man the most gains during the last few weeks. I did anyway.

I'll be starting them again after PCT


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im giving them a go now at the end of my cycle running 6 weeks up to pct on 80mg, il let you know how i get on with it


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Wildbill said:


> If just done 80mg a day for 10 weeks, I think I'm right in saying you ten to man the most gains during the last few weeks. I did anyway.
> 
> I'll be starting them again after PCT


10 weeks? I've never done an oral cycle that long before. Any sides? Any liver or kidney issues?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Most of the gain is within the last few weeks with tbol correct. that is the trait in which happens to a lot of people


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Took me about 5 or 6 weeks before I noticed any real changes happening far as i can recall.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Try PC Var instead mate at 100mg ed as Tbol at the dose your taking is a waste of money..........I haven't tried PC Tbol yet but I have ran another good UGL at 80mg for six weeks and I was very disappointed, its just not a good bulking steroid IMO.


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

PHHead said:


> Try PC Var instead mate at 100mg ed as Tbol at the dose your taking is a waste of money..........I haven't tried PC Tbol yet but I have ran another good UGL at 80mg for six weeks and I was very disappointed, its just not a good bulking steroid IMO.


yeah ive ran BD var at 50mg a day was very happy with the gains , ill up the dose to to 80mg see how it goes, i was gunna work my way through all the orals dbol , winnie ect.. at 50mg a day to see how i react to different compounds see what gives me acne , gyno ect.. before i start a seroius cycle... primo tabs are next on the list do you think 50mg is enough?


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

I am on 80mg ed 40 in the morning and 40 in the evening mon to fri

As well as other things :thumb:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

invisiblekid said:


> 10 weeks? I've never done an oral cycle that long before. Any sides? Any liver or kidney issues?


No I didn't experience any sides at all.

I think it's a brilliant steroid, nice lean keepable gains and only mildly hepatoxic.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Omega321 said:


> yeah ive ran BD var at 50mg a day was very happy with the gains , ill up the dose to to 80mg see how it goes, i was gunna work my way through all the orals dbol , winnie ect.. at 50mg a day to see how i react to different compounds see what gives me acne , gyno ect.. before i start a seroius cycle... *primo tabs are next on the list do you think 50mg is enough?*


Never taken Primo before in any form mate so couldn't tell you, orals I've ran so far are Dbol, Tbol, Var, Proviron, M1T, Epi, Superdrol and the best so far was Var for me then Dbol a close second!


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Paulieb said:


> I am on 80mg ed 40 in the morning and 40 in the evening mon to fri
> 
> As well as other things :thumb:


i dont get that why do some people take the weekends off orals? :confused1:

when the half life of orals are so short...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Omega321 said:


> i dont get that why do some people take the weekends off orals? :confused1:
> 
> when the half life of orals are so short...


neither do i, even though tbol has a life up to something like 15 hours, it is a long gap regardless.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Omega321 said:


> i dont get that why do some people take the weekends off orals? :confused1:
> 
> when the half life of orals are so short...


Because I don't train on a Sunday last time I train is midday on a Saturday for the week and that way you can make the course last longer


----------



## knightrider (Sep 9, 2008)

With tbol can you taper up? especially if you dont get results until later on? say 2 weeks at 60 and then 6 weeks at 80?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

andysutils said:


> neither do i, even though tbol has a life up to something like 15 hours, it is a long gap regardless.


I think it comes from this kind of idea http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/article-dianabol.aspx


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm running Tbol @ 60mg and seeing good results. I'm in week 4 as of today.

Strength has gone up and I've gained 7 kg in 4 weeks, some of that would of been due to diet though.


----------

